# For UK-based folk: Did your treatment in Europe work out cheaper *overall* including flights, accommodation, etc.?



## inquisitivehusband (7 mo ago)

Hi all,

I am researching IVF options for my wife and I with her own eggs, UK-based and considering Europe.

I see many clinics offer lower prices in continental Europe but am curious how it worked out for you overall, for those who have been?

Did it still work out cheaper once all the flights, accommodation, IVF friendly travel insurance had come into play?

From what I can see, it looks like about a similar price once all has been factored in, but am open to better care as price is not the deciding factor but want to be sure it will be worth the hassle.

FWIW - we're considering Newlife in Thessaloniki, Greece, or possibly Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante, Repro Clinic Barcelona.

TIA


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

inquisitivehusband said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am researching IVF options for my wife and I with her own eggs, UK-based and considering Europe.
> 
> ...


Basically it works out a little bit cheaper but that’s not the point tbh. Main point is that you receive much better care and professionalism


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

I’ve had a poor experience with two ivf clinics in the uk . 

I did start a cycle with a clinic overseas . I only decided to stick to the uk as I found it very stressful trying to line up cycles with annual leave at work and last minute leave . Plus the travel on top of the medications and the emotional strain . On reflection I would have preferred better care than what I’ve had and travel to get it . But too late now . 

I spoke with serum in Athens greece and they were particularly good but due to travel I decided against . Since donor egg is less travel altogether then I am prepared to go abroad for that . 

I’m Sorry you and your wife lost two years . It’s a cruel journey at times . I lost similar amount of time listening to bad advice . One clinic said I have just as much chance of conceiving naturally as IVF so to try naturally . However what they didn’t say is get sperm tests done and it turns out my partner has very poor sperm results in all areas so incredibly hard to get pregnant . I then wasted a long time trying naturally and getting heartbroken every month . Bad advice to try naturally when you don’t know if your partners sperm is okay . There’s been loads of bad advice and delays . I think there’s thousands of us in the same boat .


----------



## inquisitivehusband (7 mo ago)

Efi78 said:


> Basically it works out a little bit cheaper but that’s not the point tbh. Main point is that you receive much better care and professionalism


Thanks for this - it confirms what I was thinking.

How have you found the logistics of going abroad for IVF, assuming you have based on your response?


----------



## inquisitivehusband (7 mo ago)

PDream1980 said:


> I’ve had a poor experience with two ivf clinics in the uk .
> 
> I did start a cycle with a clinic overseas . I only decided to stick to the uk as I found it very stressful trying to line up cycles with annual leave at work and last minute leave . Plus the travel on top of the medications and the emotional strain . On reflection I would have preferred better care than what I’ve had and travel to get it . But too late now .
> 
> ...


Sorry you've had the experiences you have had, too. When you say that there's probably "thousands of us in the same boat" I think you're right but it is so frustrating to think that. Glad for forums like this for some sanity and much needed support.

Do you have your travel abroad booked? I am curious about the logistics, too, which seem a little overwhelming but as you've said, donor eggs lighten that burden a bit.
Wishing you all the best on that front 🙏👍🏻


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

@inquisitivehusband Thanks for asking this good question!


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

inquisitivehusband said:


> Thanks for this - it confirms what I was thinking.
> 
> How have you found the logistics of going abroad for IVF, assuming you have based on your response?


Not very difficult as we used donor eggs. The donor went through the process and blastos were frozen. Then I travelled there for the FET. I combined this with some annual leave and WFH ie worked from the apartment i was staying. However, this was my choice because i wanted all scans to be performed at the same clinic. You have the choice to perform all monitoring in the UK and just go there for the transfer ie very few hotels costs and jist a few days off for the transfer. I think you have the same option with own eggs.
I am with a clinic in Greece, so my visits there were always combined with holiday and shopping and seeing family/friends. But Inhave to say that care is way better in Greece than the UK.


----------



## Franessa (6 mo ago)

We are currently doing the same, so we would definitely like to know what you find out.
Our plan was to go a couple of years ago just as the pandemic shut everything down.
Now I'm over 50 sadly we can't use the clinic of choice the Institute Bernabeu, in Spain.
Been looking at Cyprus & there are a couple of places in Spain that will treat over 50's.
Team Miracle has been recommended & does seem to have good equipment & results but also a very chequered history.
Its so difficult to get straight answers off anyone.
The other option mentioned is Latvia but not got much research on that as our swimmers are frozen in the uk & have to be couriered out there.
So around 2k before we start, therefore it has to be somewhere we can trust implicitly to have our journey from start to finish.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

it depends what countries you are considering. Czech, Poland, Latvia, Estonia, and Lithunia are very affordable in terms of flights, accomodation, staying and treatment. And their top clinics get same, or even higher, success rates, and offer excellent service. Cost of treatment in Western Europe - Spain, Germany, Cyprus, etc - while being more affordable than in UK, are higher than in Czech and Poland. Respectively, their costs on flights, accomodation, and treatment is approx. 30% higher.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Franessa said:


> We are currently doing the same, so we would definitely like to know what you find out.
> Our plan was to go a couple of years ago just as the pandemic shut everything down.
> Now I'm over 50 sadly we can't use the clinic of choice the Institute Bernabeu, in Spain.
> Been looking at Cyprus & there are a couple of places in Spain that will treat over 50's.
> ...


Hi
Just to let you know Greece revently changed the law and increased the age limit to 54.


----------



## allotmentgirl (Jul 4, 2020)

What I can say from my own experience is that the UK - two different, supposedly top clinics, were atrocious…they were orientated towards profit and money and I was totally fleeced out of thousands of pounds…seriously unethical practices, and I shan’t ever have that money returned or the trauma lessened. I then went to the Czech Rep. and it was akin to stepping into another world...and one with a successful outcome where I was made to feel valued. Flights, accommodation, food, travel, treatment, medication, all came in substantially less than one round of treatment in the UK. BUT…the clinic hasn’t been helpful since I surpassed their age limit and I need my embryos shipping elsewhere. Personally, I wouldn’t even look at a clinic in the UK as it’s a no-brainier financially. That said, travelling overseas can be incredibly difficult to organise.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

What I really saved on the most is the medication. The meds in North Cyprus are crazy cheap compared to the UK. I went out there to have a egg donor cycle and bought back a suitcase of all the meds I needed throughout the first 12 weeks. I was getting quotes in the UK for roughly £1200 for everything I needed and out there I only paid £400. 

I also enjoyed being out there whilst going through treatment as it felt like a holiday which was a bonus and kept my anxiety down.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

I’m cycling in Spain and I’m kicking myself I also didn’t do that Lemons. I know Lubion is loads cheaper over there. 

To the original question though, I would say overall that with the flights and accommodation the cost must end up being similar to the UK. I’m doing donor egg IVF and I’ve been over to Spain 4 times now. You could be lucky and just end up having to go once but you know how things go…
The clinics are just better though and the success rates higher plus more donors in Spain presumably because it’s anonymous (which would not have been my preferred choice) but when you’ve been TTC for 8 years success rates hold a lot of weight


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

Chips1640 said:


> I’m cycling in Spain and I’m kicking myself I also didn’t do that Lemons. I know Lubion is loads cheaper over there.
> 
> To the original question though, I would say overall that with the flights and accommodation the cost must end up being similar to the UK. I’m doing donor egg IVF and I’ve been over to Spain 4 times now. You could be lucky and just end up having to go once but you know how things go…
> The clinics are just better though and the success rates higher plus more donors in Spain presumably because it’s anonymous (which would not have been my preferred choice) but when you’ve been TTC for 8 years success rates hold a lot of weight


Have you had success yet ?


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Efi78 said:


> Not very difficult as we used donor eggs. The donor went through the process and blastos were frozen. Then I travelled there for the FET. I combined this with some annual leave and WFH ie worked from the apartment i was staying. However, this was my choice because i wanted all scans to be performed at the same clinic. You have the choice to perform all monitoring in the UK and just go there for the transfer ie very few hotels costs and jist a few days off for the transfer. I think you have the same option with own eggs.
> I am with a clinic in Greece, so my visits there were always combined with holiday and shopping and seeing family/friends. But Inhave to say that care is way better in Greece than the UK.


Hi can i ask which clinic u went to in greece as seem to being told me and hubby need to be out for at least 10 days for DE


----------

